# Parsen von .XML-Dateien druch PHP mit .htaccess



## dwex (2. September 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe in meiner .htaccess-Datei folgendes eingefügt:


```
AddType application/x-httpd-php .xml
```

Ich möchte aber nur das die sitemap.xml im document-root geparst wird (bei allen anderen XML-Dateien kommt dann logischerweise ein Syntaxfehler) - wie muss ich den .htaccess-Eintrag umschreiben damit dieser nur die sitemap.xml durch den PHP-Parser lässt und alle anderen XML-Dateien normal ausliefert.

Vielen Dank für eure Bemühungen und Hilfe im voraus!


----------

